# Background sounds/music



## AbstractAlg (Feb 16, 2012)

I was just wondering what do BLD cubers prefer while doing solves.

Do you like complete silence, music of your choice or...?

While doing single solves I like silence with some background noise, like TV, neighbors talking loud. Stuff that tell me: "everything's normal, you may now do bld".

For MBLD i need total silence.

Music only for speedsolves.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 16, 2012)

I like silence for any kind of BLD solves.But when I do normal solves I have to listen to something,otherwise I will die of boredom.Mostly I listen to my favorite music or CubeCast,but sometimes I just listen to some cubing related video whatever it is,especially if I like the cubers voice(Thrawst's averages with commentarys for example).Yeah,I know,kind of weird.


----------



## Chrisalead (Feb 16, 2012)

I like listening to music when I cube. Any kind of music but I usually prefer OST musics or heavy rock/electro musics.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 16, 2012)

I get faster times when I do solves in silence, but I prefer to listen to heavy metal or hard rock to get my adrenaline up and help me focus.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2012)

Silence for BLD solves, music for sighted solves.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a very musical person. So when I cube, I like to blare music. So loud, that if my parents came into my room, I can't hear them at all.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 16, 2012)

Chrisalead said:


> I like listening to music when I cube. Any kind of music but I usually prefer OST musics or heavy rock/electro musics.


 


Cheese11 said:


> I'm a very musical person. So when I cube, I like to blare music. So loud, that if my parents came into my room, I can't hear them at all.


 
Are you two sure that you read the first post? This is about BLD...

That being said, I like silence when doing BLD, but I normally listen to music when speedsolving.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 16, 2012)

I got way too stressed in comp when I used earplugs and ear defenders because all I could hear was my heartbeat and a faint click of my cube. Now I don't use anything for 3bld in comp, and just the ear defenders for everything else. When I last practised 3bld at home (November), I did it with loud music and it didn't affect me.

I also wished that during my multibld people had kept cubing as I was nearing the end, because I suddenly heard everyone stop and could tell they were all standing in front of me, which made me nervous


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 17, 2012)

popularity, kinch. xD

Also, except silence, and few normal background sounds, only two music groups that don't affect my bld are LoPro and Index Case. Any other music is too loud, or has too many different sounds that just distract me. LoPro's "Texas" is fantastic for every type of solving, except MBLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2012)

Silence works well for me. If there are background noises, I prefer constant sounds with no intervals of silence (like a large group of people talking).


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 17, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Are you two sure that you read the first post? This is about BLD...
> 
> That being said, I like silence when doing BLD, but I normally listen to music when speedsolving.


 
Sorry, I was on my phone and it doesn't show some stuff.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't deal with complete silence, I need some kind of background noise. But if I do listen to music, it can't be something that has a lot going on. Sunn O))) is good for blindsolving, haha.


----------



## emolover (Feb 21, 2012)

I become so pissed off if I hear anything while doing BLD. Sometimes tithe point where I just yell, "Shut the **** up!", end the silence happens for 5 or so minutes.

If speed solving I love listening to metal.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2012)

It occurred to me that I should mention: Best album title for BLD solvers: Dream Theater's old album _Images and Words_. (I blew the dust off it and listened to it this weekend on the way to Hillsdale.) I did some 3x3x3 BLD practice while listening to it a few years ago; it was good distraction practice.


----------



## riffz (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> It occurred to me that I should mention: Best album title for BLD solvers: Dream Theater's old album _Images and Words_. (I blew the dust off it and listened to it this weekend on the way to Hillsdale.) I did some 3x3x3 BLD practice while listening to it a few years ago; it was good distraction practice.


 
I don't think I could do it. The keyboard solo in Take The Time would make me start to bob my head and put the cube down.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 11, 2012)

I like listening to music for regular speedsolving, but I prefer silence for BLD.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 28, 2012)

I do listen to music, calm and tranquil ones. Though that I have to make sure its on repeat and volume is in 'intermediate' level, loud enough to cover background sound, and soft enough for me to concentrate.


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 28, 2012)

Silence for BLD is best for me
Music for speedsolving is fun, I wish we were allowed to listen to music in comps


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 7, 2012)

i agree it would be awesome.
but i suppose it depends what type of music you are listening to.


----------

